# VB06 PC herunterfahren



## nicok (18. September 2006)

Moinsen Leutz von Tutorials.de

ich bräuchte einen simplen schnellen code um den pc herunterzufahren...thx


----------



## Nico Graichen (18. September 2006)

Hi

1. brauchst du mal den Hinweis auf die Netiquette.  Vorallem Punkt 15.

2. @Topic:
Ruf doch einfach die passende Funktion der shutdown.exe auf.

```
%windir%\system32\shutdown.exe -s -t 00
```


----------



## mage (19. September 2006)

@niggo: Die Shutdown.exe gehört zum Resourcekit und ist daher nicht standardmässig installiert.


----------



## DevHB (19. September 2006)

Hi,

der Tipp müsste helfen:
Tipp 0418: Windows in allen Versionen herunterfahren


----------

